# Status Bar Mods for 1.9.9?



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I had downloaded and used this for the previous version...1.8.19. Can I use it here or is there a new one out? Has anyone tried? Thanks.


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I found the link, but what's the difference between switched, right, etc? Obviously, I'm fairly new to MIUI.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Always use the latest unless told other wise, its a framework mod so it loses compatibility sometimes


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know that, but there are 3 choices under 1.9.9. There is ESSwitched, ESLeft & Right. I'm assuming I should use right but not sure.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

switched switches the icons around, centered puts the clock in the middle and then the left and right leaves icons and clock in their usual spot i believe


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll give it a shot and see what happens


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

im using the center one and it looks like this:

It keeps all my icons in their usual spot and just moves the clock to the middle.
I have the carrier logo turned off


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

davidukfl said:


> im using the center one and it looks like this:
> 
> It keeps all my icons in their usual spot and just moves the clock to the middle.
> I have the carrier logo turned off


Nice theme!

Yea centered is for centering the clock and esleft is clock-left, right is for all the other mods and leaves your clock alone I think


----------



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the help.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

NateDogg11,

Did the 1.8.19 status bar mod work for 1.9.9?


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

They got the status bar mod for 1.9.9

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

Lopedog said:


> They got the status bar mod for 1.9.9
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


got it! thanks


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

davidukfl said:


> im using the center one and it looks like this:
> 
> It keeps all my icons in their usual spot and just moves the clock to the middle.
> I have the carrier logo turned off


What is battery widget?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> What is battery widget?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Minimalistick text

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

for anyone following this thread

the 1.9.9 version has been updated a couple of times, it has added a couple of new features
last time I checked it was on version 4


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone have the link? And here's an interesting one. I go to flash it through rom manager and it goes to install but then aborts. Can't flash directly through cwm as my camera button is broken. And to add insult to injury, vzw will do nothing for me cuz I had traded for my DX. Thoughts?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Found the link, downloaded v4. Still not flashing. *Insert boo face here*

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> Anyone have the link? And here's an interesting one. I go to flash it through rom manager and it goes to install but then aborts. Can't flash directly through cwm as my camera button is broken. And to add insult to injury, vzw will do nothing for me cuz I had traded for my DX. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


It's in my sig
you have to boot into recovery and mount the system before you flash

same for you nhugh406


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> It's in my sig
> you have to boot into recovery and mount the system before you flash
> 
> same for you nhugh406


Sucks. Oh well. Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea, link in my sig too. He updates original post weekly and usually well before we see an update. I use the right sided one cuz I turn off the clock anyway. Also he made the tweaks into an app that shows up after you flash called miui control panel.


----------

